# Contender For World'S Worst Pw Related Video Clip



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I do believe she means well, but ...you may not agree.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I believe that is what the kids of today call an EPIC FAIL!!!

Just horrible.

I'm sure all Victorian gentlemen wore a pocket watch pinned onto their Levi's....

Leave it to the Yanks to ruin a classic traditional timepiece! 

Sorry to all the US members - you're not all that bad!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure about the video clip but a pop-up told me I was the 999,999 visitor and had won a staggering $2087.56. I'll be able to afford an even better pop-up blocker now.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Great stuff, It was like watching one of those QVC shopping channels.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know, she may have something


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

A couple of 'Bad Yanks' and snooty, uppity ones at that - give us all a bad name!

I guess you just don't see too many three piece suits these days for 'normal' wear. She forgot the crystal wax stamp on the chain as well.


----------

